# Datenbank oder XML Datei



## delphiking1980 (29. Dez 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Anwendung geschrieben welche mehrere Propertie Dateien erstellt, nun bin ich am überlegen diese Propertiedateien durch eine Datenbank (SQLite) zu ersetzen.
Da ich im Anfangsstadium schon die Überlegung hatte habe ich das ganze schon dafür ausgelegt. 
Nun die kurze frage ist es ein Performance gewinn ? 

Gruß


----------



## turtle (30. Dez 2013)

> Nun die kurze frage ist es ein Performance gewinn ?



Kurze Antwort.Nein

Längere Antwort
Es kommt auf die Anzahl der properties-Dateien an. Wenn du hier mehrere Tausend davon hast, wird wohl eine Datenbank schneller sein. 

Also nur weil du vermutest, das hier ein Performanceproblem existieren könnte, ist kein Grund eine mögliche Optimierung, oder kann es auch eine Verschlechterung, vorzunehmen. 

Du musst aber darauf achten, eine beliebige Datenbank nehmen zu können und nicht nur sqlite.


----------



## svennie (31. Dez 2013)

Die Frage, die sich hier stellt ist: Wie musst du auf diese Daten zugreifen?

Wenn du nur einzelne Objekte ablegst, und diese bei Bedarf einzeln wieder abfrägst, wird sich eine Datenbank nicht lohnen. Eine Datenbank fängt in dem Moment sich an zu lohnen, wenn du komplexere Abfragen gegen alle Daten gleichzeitig fährst. Also wenn eine einzige Abfrage viele Objekte gleichzeitig anfassen muss um dein Ergebnis zu liefern. 

Als reiner Datencontainer, oder Dateisystem Ersatz macht eine DB keinen Sinn. An dieser Stelle wäre es interessant, was du da für Daten ablegst. Dann könnte man eher eine Aussage treffen, ob es sich in deinem Fall lohnen könnte oder nicht.


----------



## ARadauer (31. Dez 2013)

Also aus Performance-Gründen nützt eine DB sicherlich erst ab ein paar tausend einträge. eine Datei von der Platte lesen ist rasend schnell. Warum man eine Datenbank einsetzt hat oft andere Gründe.

Aber man kann es natürlich trotzdem machen... einfach um es zu lernen wie man eine DB mit java anspricht..


----------

